# Sleeping Pics



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread is dedicated to our snoozing pups. Mine is passed out right next to me as I type. Here are some pics Ollie sleeping:

puppy pic:









My big girl Kara trying to sleep with new muffs...









aw:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thread! Love the earmuffs picture 

Cey will sleep curled up, but he also loves to sleep on his back!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet pictures!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww So cute. Here... Ache and Yunque


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

A couple of Max....
In his house next to my desk at work, and snuggling on the bed...


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Olive fell asleep while playing with some of his toys!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

:whoo: This is what Quincy does while I'm working. He sleeps right next to my chair in the office.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is Nina with her hedgehog. They are both smiling.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Princess Zoey


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie knows when the camera comes out! And another one of the sisters when they were babys.:frusty::frusty: A Gee I cant get it to attach.:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure which end is up?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Third time is the charm! :whoo: As I said Maddie knows when the camera comes out


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Love to see all the crazy sleeping positions.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they always look so comfy!!
here are a few of Whimsy, the last being a puppy pic of her.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> not sure which end is up?


I can see a little black nose and eye in there!


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Look at all these sleeping beauties! Too cute!

Here is Lola:

"It's exhausting being so cute!"


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

oh! so sweet!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

wow they are all so stinkin' cute!!!! good pics. I like the havs in full coat, you can't really tell which end is which, it's amazing to me.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's Emmie taking a nap at my sister's house; she's 10 months old now.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

The first two were right after Bob got back from the ER, and the third one was from when he was itty bitty and sleeping in daddy's lap "at work" in the basement.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Good idea...I enjoyed all the crazy sleeping position photos. This isn't a great one, I need a better camera. I ordered one and it should come tomorrow...but then I need to learn how to use it. Loved the black friday sales.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

So cute everyone! Here are my two sleeping.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's one from last night. As you can see, he's not shy ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

after a WHIRL wind exhausting week/end Tillie is sleeping a LOT! lol


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

These pics are a hoot! Our babies can get sooo comfortable. Here's Panda in one of her favorite poses....


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Panda.... LOL! looks like a bigger bed is needed!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a couple from when Brody was little.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

wow Brody with 4 paws to the sky, really impressive!!


----------



## RioRocco (Jun 5, 2012)

*Rio and Rocco*

Riding in the truck


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

waybrook said:


> These pics are a hoot! Our babies can get sooo comfortable. Here's Panda in one of her favorite poses....


 Panda looks like she needs a remote for the tvound:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Panda looks like she needs a remote for the tvound:


Evelyn: Panda has a bigger bed - but she won't lay in it, she only uses the one thats too small - she loves half in/half out...

Suzi: She runs the rest of the household - might as well give her the remote!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

love the pics! i recognize some of those dog toys. 

sorry these pics are probably too big. getting the hang of getting them off my phone at a smaller size.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My gassy stinky boy tonite:


----------

